# 2.7T 6Speed Clutch/Flywheel Options



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Just looking for a bit of help in choosing a suitable clutch/fw package for a 2.7T I just acquired. I have experience with the 18T 6Sp and know that lightweight flywheels tend to chatter. Is that the case with the 27T 6Sp as well?







Could you guys let me know what you are using? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T 6Speed Clutch/Flywheel Options (elgringogillao)*

when choosing a clutch/flywheel, your gonna have to consider whether you would like to keep the feel of your dual mass flywheel, or would like to go with something a little more aggressive. If you stick with your dual mass, you will have to get it resurfaced and run an unsprung clutch setup (southbend, bully). If you want to go lightweight, then you will be running a sprung clutch. Does that make sense?
From what I have seen, the lightweight makes a big difference, but the chatter will depend on what clutch disk you run. If you run 6-puck or 4-puck disk, then you are more likely to get chatter than if you run a full disk setup. Take a look around, and look into bully and southbend for some options. By no means are these the only brands, just two that I have heard great things about.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks that good information... In this case I think I am going to go with a light weight flywheel and the RS4 oem clutch.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (elgringogillao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elgringogillao* »_Thanks that good information... In this case I think I am going to go with a light weight flywheel and the RS4 oem clutch.


If you plan on going for more power down the road, seriously consider something stronger than a rs4 clutch.


----------

